# Mubarak verdict June 2



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt court to deliver Mubarak trial verdict on 2 June

His former interior minister, who is also on trial, blamed "foreigners" for the deaths of protesters last February.

BBC News - Egypt court to deliver Mubarak trial verdict on 2 June


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Egypt court to deliver Mubarak trial verdict on 2 June
> 
> His former interior minister, who is also on trial, blamed "foreigners" for the deaths of protesters last February.
> 
> BBC News - Egypt court to deliver Mubarak trial verdict on 2 June


Of course. I don't know about anybody else, but I can't see how it wasn't foreigners. And Israel. Oh, let's not forget Iran. And the Irish, just because. 

Really, Egypt against The Entire World; it's got to be tough living as a perpetual victim. 

sniff, sniff


----------

